# Hello



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Hello fellow haunters, I am one of those people who think Halloween should be a national holiday. It has been my favorite time of year ever since I can remember. Everyone who knows me knows I am the go to person for anything Halloween related. This site should be just the thing to scratch my itch.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Hairazor!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Hair


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...I see your left leg thumping. Welcome to HauntForum!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum Hairazor


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Frighteners Entertainment, Your eyes must be especially keen to see that from here, hee hee


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Hairazor!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi! Welcome!


----------



## MapThePlanet (Nov 12, 2010)

Welcome Aboard and I like the way you think!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Thanks MapThePlanet. Wouldn't the world be a better place if more people thought like this?
Bwahahaha!!


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum Hairazor!!!!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Sorry I'm so late in welcoming you, since I've talked to you a half a dozen times. But I was busy with the hospital, drs, and being prone. Now that I'm upright, Welcome!


----------



## Duchess (Feb 27, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Hairazor!


----------

